

Free printable app sketch paper - meholstein
http://www.meganeholstein.com/writing/idea-to-app/paper/

======
kleer001
Why sell it for tweets? The paper is a great idea, but I can use a ruler.

A link on a page for a tweet seems out of place. But maybe I'm just getting
old. I remember using rotary phones made of bakelite.

If it were in the context of twitter I'd retweet it immediately. But since I'm
not in twitter mode, I'll pass. Still, it looks really pretty!

